# Roadshow Crew - UKBC



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

San Remo - the UKBC Machine / Diamond Sponsors for 2012 - are looking for 2-3 helpers who are able (ideally) to attend every event

The helpers will assist with the set-up and breakdown of each UK Coffee Event, and will also manage / co-ordinate local assistance provided by the regional host.

San Remo are looking to pay £50-£60.00 (depending on abilities) per day and accommodation / food will also be provided

It would be preferable if the applicants are located in the Bristol / South West area to make transport easier, however transport arrangements can be made for the right applicants.

This is an ideal networking opportunity for someone looking for a career in the hospitality industry.

Applicants should apply to David Wilson at San Remo via email


----------

